# Creepy old bike



## bikeyard (Apr 28, 2017)

I would buy it

https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/bik/6075861303.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2017)

but Which Witch?


----------



## XBPete (Apr 28, 2017)

AHA~

Now I know where my ex-wife moved to!

RUN!


----------



## kreika (Apr 28, 2017)

Lol but where did his move?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 28, 2017)

Does it come with a little dog?


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 28, 2017)

Seller doesn't answer their email. I gave up weeks ago, you're all welcome to try though.....


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2017)

That sucks! Typical craigslist people.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 28, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> That sucks! Typical craigslist people.



Once found a desirable bike on CL that had been posted for a month, thought, Why not? and emailed him. He finally got back to me four days later, said he'd been "out of town" and I scored it for 50 bucks. So you never know.


----------



## COB (Apr 29, 2017)

Shouldn't that have a broomstick instead of a seat???


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2017)

I like it.


----------

